# What is the earliest age I can ride my horse?



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

If I had a young horse say 1 years old what is the earliest I can ride him?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Depends on the breed, but usually for a paint/qh around 3ish.

Just looked at your signature lol
for a national show horse?
hmmm
I'd wait to at least 3, and when your vet comes out to give him his spring shots, ask his opinion.
That's what I'd do at least.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Some start them as early as 2, but I prefer 3.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Typically it depends on the horse, how their breed typically grows, and how that particular horse is growing.

But normally I start to saddle them at two, and back them. That is about all I do.

By the time they are three, I walk around on them and introduce them to riding, aids, and how to respond to me.

At the age of four is when I would really start their training. I don't do much jumping until they are five. 

Then again, it depends on the horse.
The 4 year old Dutch I am working with now I am putting her over 2' fences only twice a month, and even showing her in those divisions now. But she is very solid and very well built for her age. Even so, I still don't push her. 

Better to be safe than sorry with a baby!


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone on this.

Starting horses, in my opinion, is something not to be rushed. I am not very experienced with it, I am going to be getting my 2year old (before I even think of sitting on him), examined by my vet first just to be on the safe side. 
I know that may seem a little extreme, but I've heard some horror stories about horses being started to early and basically having a work overload breakdown. If that makes sense? LOL

And of course as everyone else already stated, it pretty much depends on the horse itself, and breed etc.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

Would everyone believe me if I said. "It does not matter the breed. All horses skeletons mature at the same rate."


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

ScoutRacer said:


> Would everyone believe me if I said. "It does not matter the breed. All horses skeletons mature at the same rate."


Sorry I don't believe that, only because if horses skeletons matured at the same rate, there wouldn't be many conformation flaws in the horse world.

And if I'm not mistaken horses develop differently depending on their feed, what the ground of their turnout is like, etc.
Anyone can correct me if i'm wrong on that.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

ScoutRacer said:


> Would everyone believe me if I said. "It does not matter the breed. All horses skeletons mature at the same rate."


Nope, I don't agree either. Or all horses/breeds would live to the same age, grow at the same rate, grow to the same ratio... you get the idea.


to the OP:
I wouldn't get on a horse's back until 3 at the earliest and then only for short periods of time. 15 minutes or so a couple of times a week. I agree with the poster that said 4 yrs old. Anyone that's in a hurry (am I'm not saying you are), should not have a foal to train.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It depends on the horse. But I would say around 3-4yrs old. You can start some training at around 2yrs old, but actual riding, I wouldn't.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

According to Deb Bennette PhD

"All horses of all breeds mature skeletally at the same rate."

So, for example, the quarter horse is not an "early maturing breed" and neither is the Arabian a "slow maturing" breed.

Please visit this link if you have a questions: http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

I think you are misunderstanding what mature skeletally means. It actually means the rate at which the bones fuse from cartilage to bone. It has nothing to do with growing size or rate. It also has nothing to do with how the confirmation turns out.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I definately think that large horses like Clydesdales, Shires, and other heavy boned horses deserve more time to let the bones settle, as well as let the knees form before bearing weight. But i'm always living by the "better safe then sorry" motto 

In looking for an article to quote, i found something that really, really confused me:



> According to Bailey, "on-going studies of the effects of training on the body at a very young age indicate that we should be training horses before the skeleton is fully mature."


Source: Horses - A Horse of Course by Don Blazer - August 2001 - Equiworld - Equestrian Information on the internet

...What?

I'm baffled o.o;


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

If you read the whole thing, the doctor herself points out "The taller your horse and the longer his neck, the later the last fusions will occur. And for a male you add six months"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally don't like to start a horse before it is 3 years old. 
As a buyer, I don't like to consider horses started before 3, so your best bet in giving your horse a good start in case you EVER have to sell him, wait until he's 3.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Here we go, this is what I was looking for:



> *Bone Development*
> The primary consideration when deciding the best age to break a horse is bone development. A foal is really no different from a newborn infant; young horses' bones have not yet fused entirely into an adult skeleton, and are therefore subject to breaks and fractures.
> _Starting horses under saddle before their bones have fused can cause numerous injuries, including permanent lameness._ It is best to have the bones X-rayed before breaking a horse to make sure those bones are ready for the weight of a rider.
> 
> ...


Source: Best Age to Break a Horse: When to Start Horses Under Saddle

I wanted to post my little opinion first, but when i saw that first article I couldnt focus. lol

I agree with the stuff i quoted in this post.. i don't think i could phrase it better if i tried


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

wanderlust said:


> If you read the whole thing, the doctor herself points out "The taller your horse and the longer his neck, the later the last fusions will occur. And for a male you add six months"


Nice <3 Its amazing what reading the entire article will yield! =)


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

please read the link I posted earlier... like any other topic in this world there will be people who take both sides.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

also I did read the entire article.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I dont have the .pdf program on my computer, so i can't view it, sorry.

I don't know of anyone who would take -_both_- sides... You (metaphorically, not you personally) can't just say "Its cruel and grossly innappropriate to break a yearling to ride because their bones arent mature" then turn around and say "It is best to break a horse before their bones mature"... because those two answers are complete opposites o.o;

There will always be people who take -_either_- side, and defend to the death how right they are to take that side  Thats the beauty of the Horse World! Its just human nature ^^


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

here is the link again 

http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

I was not talking about breaking a 1 year old or not breaking a 1 year old. What I was referring as taking both sides was... weather or not the breed has anything to do with when to ride your horse. Deb Bennette says that it does not have anything to do, and that article that was posted says that the breed does matter. I tend to think the breed does not matter... Deb even goes as far to say... that the quarter horse breed is often thought as a horse that matures early... and an arabian as a slow maturer... which is not true... people often think this because of the muscle mass the quarter horse has at such a young age... but that has nothing to do with the bone development.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

But, they way the bones develop will depend on how hard you ride your horse, will it not?
If you rode your horse excessively at two, while the bones are still developing, then would that not disrupt the development?
It's the same as how you shouldn't jump a horse at a young age either, and how ex-racers sometimes have problems with their cannon bones from being backed at 2.
I could be wrong, but thats just what I've been taught, and now believe.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Sorry hun, I still can't click the link, I need to Download the program that opens PDF files and i'm procrastinating lol ^^



> I tend to think the breed does not matter... Deb even goes as far to say... that the quarter horse breed is often thought as a horse that matures early... and an arabian as a slow maturer... which is not true... people often think this because of the muscle mass the quarter horse has at such a young age... but that has nothing to do with the bone development.


No, the breed doesn't matter, she's absolutely right. The bone density matters. The reason people think Arabs mature slower is because of how fine boned and small they are when compared to a big Quarter Horse.

I weigh 180 pounds (OMG SHUSH! lol!) and if I saw a 13.3 hh 2 year old Arab standing next to a 15 hh 2 year old Quarter Horse, I would think that I couldn't get on the Arabian yet because of how dainty they are by comparison to the Quarter Horse. The QH just has a better weight bearing appearance asthetically, making me feel like I won't hurt him by breaking him.

Thats why I think people choose to break horses at different ages. Weight of rider/breaker compared to the height/build of the horse.

If that makes sense 

**ETA**

I see your a michigan Student... do you go to the "college" there? If so, i cant talk to you anymore !! my dad and brother are alumni of The Ohio State University ;D The best college evar ;D *teasetease*


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

I go to Central Michigan Uni

You should really download the program that lets you read pdf. That article is incredibly informative.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, I do not know a ton about horses. But in general I can agree that the bone structure will mature at the same rate for all horses. 
But a bigger, thicker breed, is going to have more to hold him up then a lighter more fragile breed. They grow at the same rate, not at the same pace. (I really hope this makes sense, please correct me if I dont and yet you know what I am talking about). One breed will be bigger then a different breed at the saem age. Theoretically he should be able to hold upto more. But this does not mean that the horse should be worked any harder. It does mean that most sensible people are going to be a bit more cautious about certain light breeds. 
With heavily muscled breeds, the body maybe focusing on growing more muscle mass then more bone, so it might take them longer. But I am no pro, this is just how I think, and being more cautios cannot be wrong.
Either way, I skimmed the article and agree with what I read. The author states that a horse should not be ridden until 3, and starting and riding are very different. Which I agree with fully.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

skippy -- go to www.adobe.com and click on the free Acrobat reader download. There is so much in pdf format on the web you'll be glad you took the time to download and install it.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i have an example:

Taylor is the chestnut- 3 yr old, 16.3 hands TB

Deuce is the bay- 3 yr old, 14.2/14.3 hands QH

These are two very different horses and Deuce was ready to be ridden way before Taylor was- she is still growing ... i don't think you should ride horses EVER before 2 and some need more time to mature then others


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

If it looks like a baby, it's a baby so DON'T RIDE IT.
IMO breaking a horse before it's three is putting WAY too much strain on the underdeveloped joints, muscles and brains of a BABY. Why do you think OTTBs and futurity horses are usually lame, have an old injury or are crazy??
Yes there are exceptions, but why would you break a two year old or one year old when there is a large chance of the horse breaking down because of it??
I have no problem with lightly lunging and ground driving babies to get them used to tack, people and a little bit of work, but a human should not be on their back until 3.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If it looks like a baby, it's a baby so DON'T RIDE IT.
> IMO breaking a horse before it's three is putting WAY too much strain on the underdeveloped joints, muscles and brains of a BABY. Why do you think OTTBs and futurity horses are usually lame, have an old injury or are crazy??
> Yes there are exceptions, but why would you break a two year old or one year old when there is a large chance of the horse breaking down because of it??
> I have no problem with lightly lunging and ground driving babies to get them used to tack, people and a little bit of work, but a human should not be on their back until 3.


Well said!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If it looks like a baby, it's a baby so DON'T RIDE IT.
> IMO breaking a horse before it's three is putting WAY too much strain on the underdeveloped joints, muscles and brains of a BABY. Why do you think OTTBs and futurity horses are usually lame, have an old injury or are crazy??
> Yes there are exceptions, but why would you break a two year old or one year old when there is a large chance of the horse breaking down because of it??
> I have no problem with lightly lunging and ground driving babies to get them used to tack, people and a little bit of work, but a human should not be on their back until 3.


ditto!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

agree with the above!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i would wait till ATLEAST 3 and if you start riding at 3 i would only ride it VERY lightly until its 4. if you ride them any earlier than that you will casue problems in the future. and if you ride them younger than 2 then you will comletely stuff them up!! so i would wait till it turns 3 at least!! i broke my mare in when she was 4 but hardly rode her at all, she pretty much needs to be rebroken which i am going to do within the next couple of months. i only waited so long cause i didnt need to ride her. cause she is broken in at 5 years old i will most likely be able to ride her well into her 20s and maybe even into her 30s! if you ride them too early then they generally become unridable around the age of 15! the longer you wait the more you will get out of them!


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

so if the horse does not look like a baby... that does not mean ride it... I don't think that makes any sense what you said. What the horse looks like does not matter when you ride them...


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ben, I have to say, I think you are trying to start an argument. What are you trying to get at?


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

this is a discussion board right?


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

"If it looks like a baby, it's a baby so DON'T RIDE IT.
IMO breaking a horse before it's three is putting WAY too much strain on the underdeveloped joints, muscles and brains of a BABY."

well no freaking kidding...


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Whipple said:


> Ben, I have to say, I think you are trying to start an argument. What are you trying to get at?


I was beginning to wonder the same thing.

Yes, this is a discussion board but there are constructive discussions and then there are ones like this. I don't think this is a very stimulating discussion as most people tend to agree on this subject and if you were trying to start an argument you shoud try again with a more controversial subject and you should also present your information better. Posting the same link to the same article fives times really just makes me think you are trying to plug the article.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

now that is the funniest thing I've heard on this forum. I was looking for opinions and some people gave there's and that's great... and others talked down or acted like professionals... and that is just plain annoying. Also pointing out the insanely obvious like not riding a horse if it looks to young... is also annoying.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

ScoutRacer said:


> If I had a young horse say 1 years old what is the earliest I can ride him?


IF the horse is a normal size (mature under 16h):
You can practice getting on and off at 2-2.5 years old. You can start light riding at 3yrs old. You can start moderate training at 3.5-4 yrs old. You can start heavy training after 4.5 yrs old.

IF the horse is a gelding (any breed) that will mature 16h or larger:
You can practice getting on and off at 2.5-3 years old. You can start light riding at 3.5yrs old. You can start moderate training at 4-4.5 yrs old. You can start heavy training after 5 yrs old.

READ these two articles on the topic, both by well respected vets:
And They Call Us Horse Lovers - Articles
http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

First you say it is confusing, then you say it's obvious. You are the one who is confusing.
Since we all agree, then why are you continuing? This seems like a waste of time.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i understand where you are coming from scoutracer. but you shouldnt be pushing the subect so much! if you were just looking for opinions you shouldnt be posting so much about how what some ppl say is annoying and rediculous! it is starting to sound like you are trying to create an argument. if it is opinions you are looking for then you should just let ppl post theirs and leave it at that. if your not looking for an argument i wouldnt post anything else unless it is constructive and you arnt knocking other ppls opinions.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

xx chico said:


> But, they way the bones develop will depend on how hard you ride your horse, will it not?
> If you rode your horse excessively at two, while the bones are still developing, then would that not disrupt the development?
> It's the same as how you shouldn't jump a horse at a young age either, and how ex-racers sometimes have problems with their cannon bones from being backed at 2.
> I could be wrong, but thats just what I've been taught, and now believe.


Yes, it will effect the WAY the bones develop, but not necessarily the speed at which they develop.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I definitely understand now.

It doesn't matter how we ride them the rate that they will grow at will still be the same. Now if we were riding them at young ages they may develop problems later on in life, (or maybe the way the bone is formed even?) but they will still be the height their supposed to be at that age? 

I don't know if that makes any sense, I'm extremely tired right now.
Do I have the general idea now?


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah seems like you understand it at least from my point of view Chico.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey luvs2ride I posted that same link by deb bennette earlier in this thread. I actually have my own opinion on this debate. I just wanted to see what other people thought. Thanks everyone for there input.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

ScoutRacer said:


> Hey luvs2ride I posted that same link by deb bennette earlier in this thread. I actually have my own opinion on this debate. I just wanted to see what other people thought. Thanks everyone for there input.


Yeah, I saw that after I posted ;-). The other article is a good one too.


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

If horses bodies (bones, joints, ligaments etc) develop anything like the human (in general) I'd say that if the horse is too young to breed shouldn't it be too young to work hard as well? I'm no expert but would you breed a horse that's still growing? I doubt it, so shouldn't you be reserved when throwing your weight on it's back?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just as a forum etiquette note to the OP. Please do not start threads that seem to ask a question that you need help with when in fact you are looking for opinions and debate. Perhaps a better way to start a thread like this is to state a fact such as " I start my horses at 3, what age do you think is a good age?" 
There is a forum etiquette thread that we try to hold to. Perhaps reading it may help everyone out. 


--------
1. Read the forum rules. Even if you're excited to be a member of a new forum and can't wait to join in, take the time to find the group policy page and read it thoroughly. Some forums are fussier than others about Internet etiquette.

2 Lurk a little before you dive right in. Read a number of posts, or check out the group's archives. Get a feel for the tone of the forum so you can participate accordingly. 

3 Remember your face doesn't show. Words alone can convey sentiment, but without benefit of inflection or facial expression, they can be misconstrued. Use descriptive wording, emoticons or .gifs to ensure your meaning is clear. By the same token, don't jump to conclusions about another person's intent in posting an unclear comment. When in doubt, ask for clarification. 

4 Type in lowercase or standard case, not in all caps. By the rules of netiquette, all caps equates to shouting. If you type with all caps, you will annoy and possibly offend other forum members.

5 Say online exactly what you would say in person. In other words, if you wouldn't say it to the person's face in front of your Grandmother, you shouldn't type it into a forum. 

6 Be respectful. Internet etiquette is similar to standard etiquette in this area. Appreciate that your opinion is one of many. You can disagree with another person without being disrespectful or rude online. 

7 Ignore Trolls. Netiquette guidelines are very specific where they're concerned. If you engage in conversation, you'll raise your blood pressure and empower the Troll. You can't win a flame war, and you can't sway a Troll's opinion. Often, they don't even care about the subject; they live for the conflict and nothing more. Trolls are common and not worthy of your time. Ignore their posts—no matter how inflammatory—and eventually they'll get bored and move on.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

when someone asks what age they should consider starting a horse, most often they are referring specifically to saddle work, in which case the average is about 2-4 years of age. I cannot stress enough of the importance of analyzing your horse and comparing him to the to the above factors before assuming 2 or even 3 years of age is perfectly sufficient. If you push him too hard you can create some serious long-term injuries or problems, and it's far easier to overdo a young and not fully developed horse as it is a mature adult.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

Moderator: The reason I didn't state it I start riding my horses at X years old because them people feel they have to take the liberty of talking down to you if they feel your wrong and they are right... so I phrased it as if I didn't have an opinion.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I feel that in this forum the bulk of the members won't jump on someone for having their own opinion on something. That's why I reside here, and not in other Equine Message Boards.

It can be hard to imagine (trust me, it took me a LONG time to do this! =) ) but this is the sort of forum where you _can_ let your guard down and just post your opinion. The only times I see people getting corrected (not talked down to) was when they had posted what someone felt was the wrong advice to another poster that was having a problem with their horse. As far as opinions go, i'd say that 98% of us here at the Horse Forum love to offer our opinion without resorting to heated grumpery. =)

In this particular thread, it _seemed_ _to me_ that you had posted a question that you felt you already had the correct answer to. I felt this way because you waited until a few people posted in disagreement with you, then put that article out and told everyone to read it. It came across to me that you were calling the first posters on this thread out for having the wrong answer or opinion on the correct/proper age to break a horse. But, as I said, this is how it came off to me.

No opinion is wrong, nor should it be shunned, but if you ask for opinions on something, especially in the horse world... be prepared for people to have a different opinion than you. It doesn't mean we are playing a professional, or talking down. It just means we have taken a different walk in our life with horses and our experiences differ. Without that diversity, we wouldn't be able to learn so much from eachother =)

As far as the original question... it's just one of those questions no two horse people can ever seem to agree on =) Just like Sorrel and Chestnut (everyone calls 'em something different!) and Behavior of Stallions (Some hate em, some love em!) This is just one of those topics that brings out very strong opinions in someone!

Thank you Vidaloco for posting the Netiquette rules =) I think we all need a refresher and need to remember.. regardless what people say on this forum... its just a forum =)! Though we may have an opinion on what you need to do with your horse.. Its still _your_ horse! Log off, go out to your barn, and love on your horses (or lesson horses for those who don't own)! There's nothing more relaxing and gratifying than spending time with your horse =)

So im sorry for any negativity i pumped out in this thread, if I did (i can't remember. Im lazy )

Hoorah for the Horse Forum!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Skippy! said:


> I feel that in this forum the bulk of the members won't jump on someone for having their own opinion on something. That's why I reside here, and not in other Equine Message Boards.
> 
> It can be hard to imagine (trust me, it took me a LONG time to do this! =) ) but this is the sort of forum where you _can_ let your guard down and just post your opinion. The only times I see people getting corrected (not talked down to) was when they had posted what someone felt was the wrong advice to another poster that was having a problem with their horse. As far as opinions go, i'd say that 98% of us here at the Horse Forum love to offer our opinion without resorting to heated grumpery. =)
> 
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

Skippy! said:


> I feel that in this forum the bulk of the members won't jump on someone for having their own opinion on something. That's why I reside here, and not in other Equine Message Boards.
> 
> It can be hard to imagine (trust me, it took me a LONG time to do this! =) ) but this is the sort of forum where you _can_ let your guard down and just post your opinion. The only times I see people getting corrected (not talked down to) was when they had posted what someone felt was the wrong advice to another poster that was having a problem with their horse. As far as opinions go, i'd say that 98% of us here at the Horse Forum love to offer our opinion without resorting to heated grumpery. =)
> 
> ...


I agree 100%. Great post. Thank you!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of horses as they have aged when they were ridden too young as a youngster?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OTTB are a good example. I know of many people who have one. Many are not even ridable. Its sad.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ I have 2 and the guy that i got them from is REALLY good- my almost 3 yr old didn't race much so right now she is just chilling which is so good for her and my 5 yr old is a doll! But i agree OTTB's can and are normally messed up early in life..

Skippy- I agree 100%, very well said **high five**


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My boy raced for 5 years - he's now retired from the racing world and his legs were clean as a whistle until an encounter with a hotwire a month after I bought him. He is still absolutely sound even though he's still healing. 

Not all, not even "most" OTTBs are unsound..


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Jane Honda said:


> Does anyone have pictures of horses as they have aged when they were ridden too young as a youngster?


This is a 19yr old Saddlebred gelding that was started in harness at 18 months old and undersaddle at 2yrs old. By 3 he was showing heavily in saddle seat/gaited classes.










Granted, he comes from a line of horses that is notoriously sway backed in their old age, but his is extreme even for those horses.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Luvs2ride: Oh my gosh o.o Thats... awful o________o!! I dont think ive ever seen a horse as swaybacked as that. Woah...

And thanks for the comments guys ^__^! Y'all are too sweet ^^! Im glad you guys all appreciate this forum as much as I do! =)


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I said *many*, not most or all. And it's just my experience. Granted I don't know of a ton of horses, but the ex racers I do know, are not very sound. But they also raced longer then 3 yrs.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only read a couple pages but for some reason I was thinking your horse had arab in him... so to answer your question with MY opinion... I'd say 3 for your baby.... You can do a lot of in hand stuff, respecting your space and moving away from you, backing etc... anyway... just my opinion....


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

farmpony84 said:


> I only read a couple pages but for some reason I was thinking your horse had arab in him... so to answer your question with MY opinion... I'd say 3 for your baby.... You can do a lot of in hand stuff, respecting your space and moving away from you, backing etc... anyway... just my opinion....


His horse is a National Show Horse, which is an Arabian x Saddlebred(?) cross =) So you're right, his hoss does have Arabian in him =)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I agree with the statement, "All horses of all breeds mature skeletally at the same rate." That doesn't mean that all horse breeds would have the same build, perfect conformation, or anything like that. I think horses grow up, just like people do. I know growth can be stunted but that isn't something that just happens. 

I would start putting saddles and bridles and girths on at 2ish, and riding no earlier than 3, and definitely nothing strenuous until they have developed all the appropriate muscle to carry you. Have you considered long-lining? You can get the same muscle from long-lining that you can while riding, without the weight of you or your saddle on it's back. That way, you can make sure they have a topline strong enough to support you and themselves before you jump on.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

I free lounge Scout in our round pen usually 2-3 times a week.


----------



## ScoutRacer (Aug 7, 2008)

my horse is to smart for his own good... he knows how to back and lounge... the horse freaking plays fetch with me in the pasture if I throw his toy... I just want to freaking be able to ride him... instead of play fetch like he's a dog! he practically begs me to ride him.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ours will be 3 next month and we have just started doing short (10-15 min) rides on them. I've never lunged them for more than 4-5 times around the round pen. We won't take them on any rough rides till they are 4. I have friends who breed and train Peruvian Pasos and they wait till they are 4 to start. I think the gaited breeds are started late, something about the knees. I'm a great believer in letting a horse just be a horse for as long as possible.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You know, you ought to get one of those "trick" books then and see if he can learn to bow, sit, etc. I do not however suggest the rear... that's bad juju...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

The best thing to do is at age two, introduce the saddle and bridle, then go from there. put weight in the saddle, ground break first. When your horse gets really confident, sit in the saddle, then slip out. Just little thing to work your way up to walking while your in the saddle.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> The best thing to do is at age two, introduce the saddle and bridle, then go from there. put weight in the saddle, ground break first. When your horse gets really confident, sit in the saddle, then slip out. Just little thing to work your way up to walking while your in the saddle.


Yup, I agree. I also like to take the young ones on "walks" on the trail and around the streets. This helps them bond with you and gets them used to new sights and sounds. He'll be trail broke before your first trail ride!


----------



## horse happy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi!
It is my understanding that starting too early (ie: before age 2 at youngest but more comfortably at 3) will/could damage the horse's back and knees which if still "open" could cause permanent damage to the horse. In my opinion it is not worth the risk. Wait till 2 at least and then only short and slow work, no sharp turns or hard work.


----------



## 5cuetrain (Dec 11, 2009)

Remember that the only thing different to the horse is adding the weight of the rider and tack. 

They gallop, trot, run circles, change leads, etc. on their own. That is if they are allowed to grow up as horses--in a big pasture with other horses.

Starting or riding an unfit horse-regardless of age--is a problem which greatly increases the risks of injury.

Most performance quarter horses are started at 18 to 20 months to get them ready for the futurities. Most "trainers" who start them do not manage the increased risks of starting them that young well. And yes there are increased risks but most of them can be managed to minimise the risk.

Remember that these horses are managed from the day that they are born to be a performance horse--proper care, nutrition, environment and knowledge.

That said for a horse that has not had all of the above then 3 sounds like a good number. 

The key to all of it is the proper managment of the risks.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Jane Honda said:


> Does anyone have pictures of horses as they have aged when they were ridden too young as a youngster?


I don't know how well you can see his knees, but Moose here was started at two. He has large bumps on both of his knees. They were mostly aesthetic, but caused some stiffness and arthritis.

Login | Facebook


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, everyone. This thread was originally posted over a year ago. I don't even think that the OP is still around.


----------

